# Is Shimano Sora that bad?



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently bought my first road bike with Shimano Sora Groupo and I have no problems with shifting, etc. Why is Sora getting such beat-downs. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

UCLA_MCDbio said:


> I recently bought my first road bike with Shimano Sora Groupo and I have no problems with shifting, etc. Why is Sora getting such beat-downs. Let me know what you think.


On one side, it is the lowest, cheapest group you can buy from the two big boys (Shimano, Campagnolo). As a beginner though, you're not likely to benefit from having Full Dura Ace.

The other part (and perhaps bigger reason), it just the elitest attitude. You have those types in every walk of life. They tend to equate quality of component with quality of rider.


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*Endurance*



Einstruzende said:


> On one side, it is the lowest, cheapest group you can buy from the two big boys (Shimano, Campagnolo). As a beginner though, you're not likely to benefit from having Full Dura Ace.
> 
> The other part (and perhaps bigger reason), it just the elitest attitude. You have those types in every walk of life. They tend to equate quality of component with quality of rider.


I just hope they last a few years. I can't quite buy the expensive stuff yet, being a poor college studen and all.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*UCLA_MCDbio -- meet Tallahasseegrays*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=12200

Bottom line is, it's functional and it does the job well if set up/adjusted properly; about the worst thing I can think of about it is that it's 8sp. There's absolutely nothing wrong with 8sp drivetrains (I prefer 'em) except that it's getting harder and harder to find parts and upgrade goodies. Relax, ride with the Sora, use it, eventually wear it out and then "upgrade" to something else if you feel the need.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I know people who do century rides with Sora bikes. It works OK and is reliable and durable, if a little heavy. The biggest problem is that Sora usually only comes on the heaviest road bikes (full metal forks, heavy duty rims, straight guage aluminum frames, etc.). That's why Sora bikes usually cost 1/3 less than the next cheapest road bikes (Tiagra components, carbon forks, butted frames, etc.). If you are fairly athletic and can afford that extra $300 to get the Tiagra bike, you'll probably notice a nice performance boost. Most other equipment-related performance improvements in cycling are going to cost a lot more.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*don't think years, think miles.*



UCLA_MCDbio said:


> I just hope they last a few years. I can't quite buy the expensive stuff yet, being a poor college studen and all.


Your bike will last thousands of miles if you do NOTHING to maintain it. Lube the bits that need it, change the moving bits once in a while and you will have years of happy riding on your bike. I am currently THINKING about buying a new bike, after many, many, MANY years on a bike that most people here would not use as a beater.

It's not about the bike, as someone famous said. It's about riding the bike. If you ride more than someone else, their expensive bike ain't going to let them keep up with you. Believe me, I a great deal of joy out of passing people on my, "too old to be nice, too new to be antique" boat anchor. Their $3k bikes make no difference. The miles make the difference.

And I say this as someone who could, quite literally, have any bike in the world I want. What am I going to spend on my next one? About $1k. Why? Because that is plenty of bike. Good enough to be durable, strong enough to last.

Seriously, just ride. Ride more. Maintain your bike. Keep it lubed, change the chain every couple thousand miles, and RIDE. Spin your legs, develop leg speed. Sprint hard some days. Ride long and slow other days. Go to someplace far away, and when you get back watch your friends say with disbelief, "you rode your bike WHERE?!?!"

Ride, ride, ride. Ignore everything else.

And when you graduate, if you want a top of the line bike, buy it with NO GUILT. You will have earned it through your education, and you will get the most out of it through your miles.

dr (16 year old steel, 6sp freewheel, downtube shifting and still working fine bike) hoo


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Doc, I knew I liked you for a reason.*

You're sig. line summed it up. Old Ed would approve as well.

So sayeth the retro-grouchy neophyte,
Scott


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*Thanks*



dr hoo said:


> Seriously, just ride. Ride more. Maintain your bike. Keep it lubed, change the chain every couple thousand miles, and RIDE. Spin your legs, develop leg speed. Sprint hard some days. Ride long and slow other days. Go to someplace far away, and when you get back watch your friends say with disbelief, "you rode your bike WHERE?!?!"
> 
> Ride, ride, ride. Ignore everything else.
> 
> And when you graduate, if you want a top of the line bike, buy it with NO GUILT. You will have earned it through your education, and you will get the most out of it through your miles.


Thanks for the up-beat reply. I will ride,ride,ride.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sora sucks!*



UCLA_MCDbio said:


> I recently bought my first road bike with Shimano Sora Groupo and I have no problems with shifting, etc. Why is Sora getting such beat-downs. Let me know what you think.



hahahaha well..not really. But it will definitely be a pain in the @$$ once you start riding in the drops for long periods (ex. long breakaways on rolling terrain). That thumbshifter might be a bit too far for your thumb to reach from the drops.


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*Yup*



Sasquatch said:


> hahahaha well..not really. But it will definitely be a pain in the @$$ once you start riding in the drops for long periods (ex. long breakaways on rolling terrain). That thumbshifter might be a bit too far for your thumb to reach from the drops.


You are right, I agree. Is there any way/modification I can do to solve that problem?


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

UCLA_MCDbio said:


> You are right, I agree. Is there any way/modification I can do to solve that problem?


It sounds like you already want to upgrade anyways. So just save up your money and upgrade later. While at the mean time, ride up grades.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

UCLA_MCDbio said:


> You are right, I agree. Is there any way/modification I can do to solve that problem?


upgrade to a tiagra or 105 groupset  

You can sell your Sora or keep it to use for a beater bike.


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*No upgrade*



gogogomoveit said:


> It sounds like you already want to upgrade anyways. So just save up your money and upgrade later. While at the mean time, ride up grades.


I dont want to upgrade, i just want to know if I can be able shift from the drops if possible.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*no thumb shifter*

Want to get rid of that pesky thumb shifter (sorry Campy fans, chill, I've got the hat)? Go fixed! Gears are so...you know...2004. Or rather, 1923-2004. And who likes to hang out with 81 yr. olds? Go fixed or singlespeed, and no looking back (at the losers you just passed.)

Well, on second thought; buy some Ultegra. Or a car. Maybe a BMW M3. Are there singlespeed cars? Oh wait, the Geo Metro springs to mind.

PATIENT: Doctor, look at this rash I have here.

DOCTOR: Hm...have you been exposed to poison oak, ivy, or perhaps...a three cylinder car? Maybe a Geo Metro?

PATIENT: Yes, I have! I thought the Geo Metro was just following me around, but it has chafed me a few times and though I didn't put much thought into it, IT PROBABLY IS THE CAR! It just keeps nudging me around, like some sort of paralyzed dog!

DOCTOR: Bingo! That will be 100,000,000 dollars. Get some cream and have a nice day.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

quit reading opinions and just ride. Don't think, just ride. The name on the component does not make the rider.


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Amen....*



dr hoo said:


> Your bike will last thousands of miles if you do NOTHING to maintain it. Lube the bits that need it, change the moving bits once in a while and you will have years of happy riding on your bike. I am currently THINKING about buying a new bike, after many, many, MANY years on a bike that most people here would not use as a beater.
> 
> It's not about the bike, as someone famous said. It's about riding the bike. If you ride more than someone else, their expensive bike ain't going to let them keep up with you. Believe me, I a great deal of joy out of passing people on my, "too old to be nice, too new to be antique" boat anchor. Their $3k bikes make no difference. The miles make the difference.
> 
> ...



Like I said in the other thread. Whatever makes you happy on your ride!! I love dropping dudes on their C50s, and 5900 Superlights when Im riding my nearly 20 lb 105 Bike.

Love the ride man.... Thats what its all about.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Only downside is that you have to shift from the hoods.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Only downside is that you have to shift from the hoods.


So Sora isn't like Campy where you can still shift from the drops?


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Spent the last year on Sora/Tiagra...*

so I can speak from experience: It's impossible to shift in the drops unless your thumb is 6" long. It's definitely been an annoyance, because I don't want to be moving my hands around the bars while accelerating downhill, so I shift into very high gear before going too fast. The components aren't that bad for a beginner--just keep them clean and lubed--but now that I'm riding a lot more, being able to shift in the drops is becoming more important to me. Even when cruising on flat, I'd like to have that option. You'll probably feel the same way eventually, but if it's a financial burden just get what you can and save up for a year. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*Shifting from the drops*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Only downside is that you have to shift from the hoods.


I can actually turn my wrist enough, without discomfort, and shift from the drops.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The "upshift" thump lever is tiny. Too small to reach up with your thumb. It works fine from the hoods.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Sora isn't necessarily terrible...just not as good in some respects at Tiagra, 105, etc. I tried out a LeMond bike with Sora, and just didn't like the feel of the shifters, especially the thumb shifter on the side. But I found Tiagra, which is only one step up, to be perfectly fine. Not as crisp as 105, but good enough.

Just ride with what you have, and don't worry about it until you're ready to purchase a new bike. Happy riding!


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

UCLA MCDbio, you write as though you already own Sora so it can't be bad. If you are itching to spend money on upgrades think about transferable components: Pedals, Carbon Soled Shoes, High End Helmet, Better or even more Shorts. 

If you are not a Formula One fan, take some time out this weekend and watch practice or the race. (The same factory that makes Ferrari's CF chasis makes Colnago's CF frames.) Listen to how much the commentators talk about tires. Tires can win races. Your Sora equipped Road Racer is the same. A good pair of tires does as much if not more for your bike than any other component. Pick up a pair of high end Tires and test the theory.


----------

